# sorry another flu jab question



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hello Hazel.

i got my bfp almost 2 weeks ago now, and of course be thinkng about the flu jab. read all there is to read, and its not really reccomended in frst 12 weeks unless high risk, but....

i am pred, progynova, clexane, apsrin, crione gel and 4 weekly intralipids.

because of what i am on would it be reccomended to have the jab or because the meds i am on to lower my immune its not recomended

many thx

lisa
xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The type of immunosuppression they are usually referring to are the strong drugs used in cancer treatment and treatment of severe rheumatology conditions.

Pregnancy in itself does put you at high risk, and I would discuss it with your doctor as you are also on steroids.

The department of health is recommending that all pregnant women should be vaccinated.


----------

